# opening on small upson tract



## ponyboy (May 11, 2007)

i have a possible opening for the right person on small tract in upson co.  will be there this sun.

 looking for husband/wife , parent/child or good individal to split cost of lease .


----------



## sandhill93 (May 11, 2007)

how many acres? price?


----------



## ponyboy (May 11, 2007)

155 acres , half would b 600.00 .....


----------



## ponyboy (May 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 1, 2007)

i will show this prop. on sun. ............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2007)

Ponyboy, if it weren`t so far off, I just might take you up on it. 

Free bump anyway!


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 2, 2007)

how is the deer and turkey population and how many hunters


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 2, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Ponyboy, if it weren`t so far off, I just might take you up on it.
> 
> Free bump anyway!



 thanx .........chris


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 2, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> how is the deer and turkey population and how many hunters



 hunters will consist of you n i , my wife comes on occasion as well as my son....you can hunt with , your spouse or 1 child for less than half the lease ...

 you will b rite at sprewell bluff wma and park , can hunt next door fer  the cost of a wma stamp , gets too hot go fishing , canoeing on the flint ....


----------



## nickel back (Jun 2, 2007)

thats a deal.....and ponyboy is a good guy....wish I had the money


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2007)

*155acres*

pm sent call me


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 3, 2007)

How is the turkey population


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 4, 2007)

i see and hear turkeys thruout the deer season  , i think you would have a better chance when the season opens [ turkey ] next door on the wma ..... i m not much of a turkey hunter at this time .....


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 4, 2007)

nickel back said:


> thats a deal.....and ponyboy is a good guy....wish I had the money



 thanx stacey .......


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 4, 2007)

How many deer did you harvest last year


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Whitefeather said:


> PM sent



 back at ya .......


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

Still  available?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 28, 2007)

Still waiting to hear from you.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Whitefeather said:


> Still waiting to hear from you.



tryed callin a few times .........recent pm sent .....can go down sunday .....


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

COUNTRYBOY1007 said:


> Still  available?



 still open ......


----------



## wvhunter (Jul 30, 2007)

*Upson*

P.M. sent


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2007)

wvhunter said:


> P.M. sent



 back at ya ....


----------

